# DIY 30gal Background



## lapp211 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just would like to know which one I should put cement on or if you can suggest any tips this is my first and be honest.
Number 1








number 2


----------



## michebai (Jun 1, 2009)

I like number 1 better than number 2


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I would add some smaller rocks to #1. Fill in some of the wide gaps between the rocks. Other than that it looks good. I dont like #2 JMO. Good luck and more pics please. :thumb:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I like both :thumb: , I would go with number 1 if you want to go for something natural which is always breath taking :drooling: . I would go with number 2 if you have an artist taste which is cool but will not impress as many people as a natural one will, unless all your friends are artists and like abstract art. Either way I want to see how it turns out so I will tag along opcorn: .


----------



## lapp211 (Aug 12, 2009)

Cemented #1 today first coat put some smaller rocks on when its dry I will post some pics


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

So wat is going on here? Got any pictures to show us?


----------



## lapp211 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just finished 2nd coat of cement last night looks good I will put pics up this morning.


----------



## lapp211 (Aug 12, 2009)

here are some more pics


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, looks very nice :thumb: , keep up the good work, I like the colors! opcorn:


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I wasn't expecting much from the pink-foam photo, but that looks nice now that it has concrete on it . I agree that #1 was by far the way to go.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## lapp211 (Aug 12, 2009)

here are some more pics this one is cement and painted










this one is with the sealer NU-LUSTRE-55

http://www.swingpaints.com/directions_1555.pdf


----------



## lapp211 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just one more coat of sealer and it is ready to go in then im starting on my sump and overflow box and get to try my luck at drilling a hole in my tank


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Just make sure you don't cover up that intake with your substrate! Can't wait for in-tank pictures .

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## lapp211 (Aug 12, 2009)

All done 









































































Next time I will hide the overflow


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice!

The overflow box doesn't look too bad but it would have been better if you hid it.

I like your green terrors, you will need a bigger tank in about a year :lol:


----------



## lapp211 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a 130 gallon going to start fab on it next week this was just my tester tank.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I see, I didn't doubt that you had a bigger tank. :thumb:


----------

